# Is it a good time to buy BHP, RRL, RIO?



## lukelee (3 January 2010)

I want to buy some bhp, rrl, rio, but since they went up so fast during the christmas and new year. I am wondering should I just place my order at any price on monday? or wait till them drop down a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2010)

*Re: is it a goog time to buy bhp,rrl,rio?*

RIO saved me durind the dfc.

Is it a goog time?

I gon't know. It may be goog or it may be bag.

dd


----------



## cutz (3 January 2010)

*Re: is it a goog time to buy bhp,rrl,rio?*



lukelee said:


> I want to buy some bhp, rrl, rio, but since they went up so fast during the christmas and new year. I am wondering should I just place my order at any price on monday? or wait till them drop down a bit.
> 
> Cheers




Just wait for the GFC Pt 11.

Get em for cheap.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (3 January 2010)

*Re: is it a goog time to buy bhp,rrl,rio?*



lukelee said:


> I want to buy some bhp, rrl, rio, but since they went up so fast during the christmas and new year. I am wondering should I just place my order at any price on monday? or wait till them drop down a bit.
> 
> Cheers




So you're willing to put your hard-earned cash where some randoms from an Internet forum tell you?


----------



## lukelee (3 January 2010)

*Re: is it a goog time to buy bhp,rrl,rio?*



cutz said:


> Just wait for the GFC Pt 11.
> 
> Get em for cheap.




what is gfc pt 11?  global financial crisis part2?


----------



## nomore4s (3 January 2010)

*Re: Is it a good time to buy bhp,rrl,rio?*

Lukelee,

No one here is allowed to provide you with advice relating to financial matters, please read the following link for an explanation.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/posting-guidelines/

This thread will now be closed.


----------

